# Floor plan 2d



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I currently use a scale ruler and a pencil to make scale drawings of floor plans. Does anyone know of a computer program that is useful? I would like to try one for free if I can. Alot of the programs I have come across, are of the autocad variety and are too technical for my application. Any shareware or freeware ideas out there? If not, which one should I buy. I dont need any of the 3d stuff, I just want to scale draw on the ole puter, then print it out to 1/4 scale.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.photoplotstore.com/pages/free_cad_software.html
Intellicad - it's dumbed down in some aspect from the pro version.

I've never used it myself but heard good things about it. I currently use autocad 2004 and a few other programs for 3d stuff.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I will check it out, thanx!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I use autocad myself. I have been using autocad since before I hit puberty.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Once I hit puberty, I will upgrade.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

You can also try IntelliCAD 4:

Excellent performance in 2D/3D,
Same commands as in AutoCAD,
Use same format as AutoCAD (DWG 2004) i.e. you can share your drawings with Autocad users.

1/10 th price of AutoCAD

english download and support :
http://www.bricscad.com

spanish download and support:
http://www.bricscad.cl
http://www.cad.cl/intellicad/


(other languages also available, all of them you can download and try for free)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

*Floor Planning*

Does anyone know of a VB control that would allow me to incorporate floor planning in a app I am currently making?

mail me on [email protected]

leaving out the falsebit, obviously.

Cheers


----------



## tncontractor (Dec 20, 2003)

For floor plans, 3D walk-throughs, etc. I use Chief Architect 9.5. It is expensive, but will pay for itself over a short period of time.


----------



## pbrad911 (Feb 14, 2005)

3D Home Architect it's basiclly the same as chief Architect but you can buy it at walmart for about $12 you can export your floor plans to Autocad .dwg and work it up more from there it saves alot of time setting up autocad too because your working table will to size of your plan the only thing left to do is set your dimentions and change from decimal to fractional


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I use autocad myself. I have been using autocad since before I hit puberty.


You must be doing ok Grumpy to be able to use a $3,700 program and be porficient at it.


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

How about Solid Builder? Anyone use it. They claim its easier then Cheif, But at $2800 I dont know.


----------



## Chuck Courter (Jul 26, 2004)

Found a lot of good free stuff here;

http://www.freecad.com/


----------



## ITE (Feb 20, 2005)

If you only want 2d I would suggest autocad light. Is very compareable to autocad itself, I dont think it is too technical, I use both auto cad LT and auto cad. and its price is quite a bit less than autocad.


----------



## tgparker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Flooring Software*

If you're still looking for flooring software, there are several products on the marker, from the slighty weeny underpowered all the way up to mega muscle monster... some software packages are good for retail type flooring jobs, others have enough horse power to handle big commercial jobs.... at just about every price point from free to mega-bucks... 
You get what you pay for.... 

After several months trial error and research I have found and favor one product which I thinks suits my needs as a commercial flooring contractor...

I also double as a computer guru and hi-tech wiz. I'm pretty up on all to new gadgets that all the "bleeding edge" flooring guys are using... so send me a pvt email at: [email protected]

All the best,

Tony Parker


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

I use a spreadsheet program for all my floor plans. I have a template set up as graph paper. I can do all of my floorplans like this just as fast as I could with a ruler and paper. Usually one sq=1ft. but it can be changed right down to the inch and smaller if needed. 

If never found flooring software to be much worth the expense unless you're doing a whole lot of major commercial plans. If your work is mostly residential this is all you really need.

Flor, if you want to message me I can explain this a little better. Maybe you need something more powerful but from what I understand about your forte this should do it.

Don


----------

